# Gallop saddles



## vikuca (14 June 2008)

Hi - I was just wondering whether anyone on this forum had ever bought/used a "gallop" saddle? I have seen them on Ebay and they seem to be new saddles made of foreign leather and they are selling at a very low price. I would be interested in one as a spare if they are halfway decent, but don't want to waste my money!
Vicky


----------



## Geraldine (14 June 2008)

They're not bad actually.  The higher priced ones (even though still cheap) look nicer.

My mum bought me one and it's actually quite decent. It's the wrong colour and the wrong size - but the thought was there. LOL!!!


----------



## vikuca (14 June 2008)

Thanks Sharon (you're mum sounds just like mine!!). 

Have you ridden in it? I'm a bit worried they might tip the rider forward - I have ridden in a cheap synthetic saddle before and that used to do that. As I have problems remembering to sit up anyway, it was quite a problem!


----------



## Geraldine (14 June 2008)

It's been used once on a friends horse.  It was quite comfy and we were both okay riding in it.  It wasn't the right colour for her either so it's languishing in the loft.  It doesn't look like a cheap saddle even though it is.

My mum's ace.  A tack shop near her closed down (she lives 90 miles away) so she went in and bought loads of stuff.  Problem was she bought stuff for ponies &amp; cobs, my beast is a hulking great Warmblood!!!!


----------



## the watcher (14 June 2008)

I had one - it was a bit lurid and orange, and I wouldn't want to think what was flocked with - but as cheap saddles go it fitted and did the job.


----------



## jellyshake (15 June 2008)

surprisingly they're not bad for the price, my friend has one and i rode in it and expected to hate it but it was ok, !  Bit hard on the bum but so was my thorogood


----------



## vikuca (16 June 2008)

Hard on the bum I can cope with! Thanks everyone ... I'll try and avoid the lurid orange ones!


----------



## bumblelion (16 June 2008)

I bought one locally from a lady to stocks a lot on ebay. I haven't got it now as I wasn't too keen on it and have since managed to get one specially fitted but it did the job to start with. I found it heavy, fairly comfortable but the colour was gross. It was a two tone brown and orangey brown! I liked it at first but then the more I saw it the more I hated it! I probably only used it for a month for schooling and it began to wear already.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 June 2008)

just be careful- the two I've seen were slightly twisted and the flocking completely uneven.


----------

